

15-Year-Old's App Turns iPad Into A Windows-like OS - paulot
http://www.informationweek.com/byte/news/personal-tech/232901336
Also check out his github:
https://github.com/pedrofranceschi<p>Not bad...
======
dawilster
Theres a great app just like this on android already called Overskreen should
check it out.

